# intermitant clunking in steering column



## Reaper1 (Jun 9, 2014)

I am getting an intermittent clunking in my steering wheel column on my 2014 Rogue SL when I turn corners. Was wondering if anyone else has had this problem


----------



## Rogue (May 19, 2014)

I have a 2016 Rogue and I also described as clunk, but dealership describes as "pop" noise. Not sure if same issue, but they said Nissan aware and trying to resolve the problem.


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

Reaper1 said:


> I am getting an intermittent clunking in my steering wheel column on my 2014 Rogue SL when I turn corners. Was wondering if anyone else has had this problem


yes I had the same issue , first the dealer days he has the same noise in his car and that is not a problem. Then I took it to FIRESTONE and paid them $10 for inspection. The guys took down the tires and had me hold on to the struts, then he has his mechanic turn the while and show me where the noise come from. Then he wrote me a report of defected parts. I then took it to nissan and they had no choice but to replace it . They replace the springs and something else but guess what , it still makes noise . what a piece of .... this car is.
So much problems with this car and it is only 2 years old. SHAME ON YOU NISSAN!!!!SHAME IN YOU.


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

actcdriver said:


> yes I had the same issue , first the dealer days he has the same noise in his car and that is not a problem. Then I took it to FIRESTONE and paid them $10 for inspection. The guys took down the tires and had me hold on to the struts, then he has his mechanic turn the while and show me where the noise come from. Then he wrote me a report of defected parts. I then took it to nissan and they had no choice but to replace it . They replace the springs and something else but guess what , it still makes noise . what a piece of .... this car is.
> So much problems with this car and it is only 2 years old. SHAME ON YOU NISSAN!!!!SHAME IN YOU.


You are a hoot. You have to be a troll. You just got the lemon of all lemons didn't ya. You had to have someone look at it to find a problem? Have you ever looked under a hood?


----------



## actcdriver (Aug 7, 2016)

stlblues1967 said:


> You are a hoot. You have to be a troll. You just got the lemon of all lemons didn't ya. You had to have someone look at it to find a problem? Have you ever looked under a hood?


LOL ,
All I can say to someone like you is "It takes one to know another. Mr. Hoot, Troll"


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Again, if you want to help people, give them a heads up as to what can go wrong. All we learned here is that you payed $10 for an inspection so a mechanic could "turn the while" and write a report about "defected" parts. Then you cannot be bothered to give anyone a heads up about what was actually the problem with the strut assembly and at which wheel...


----------



## stlblues1967 (Aug 9, 2016)

actcdriver said:


> LOL ,
> All I can say to someone like you is "It takes one to know another. Mr. Hoot, Troll"


I'm not the one bitching all of the time. If mine had half the issues you say your's does, It'd have been gone real quick.


----------

